# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codice IVA IV trimestre

## gdlstudio

E' più corretto, secondo voi, utilizzare il codice IVA 6034 o il codice IVA 6099 per versare l'IVA del IV trimestre, nel caso di contribuente trimestrale? 
In alcuni casi, vedo che gli F24 con scadenza il 16 marzo, riportano il codice 6099. 
Perché non mettono il 6034 visto che si tratta dell'IVA del IV trimestre? 
Qualcuno può darmi una delucidazione in merito? 
Grazie

----------


## Patty76

> E' più corretto, secondo voi, utilizzare il codice IVA 6034 o il codice IVA 6099 per versare l'IVA del IV trimestre, nel caso di contribuente trimestrale? 
> In alcuni casi, vedo che gli F24 con scadenza il 16 marzo, riportano il codice 6099. 
> Perché non mettono il 6034 visto che si tratta dell'IVA del IV trimestre? 
> Qualcuno può darmi una delucidazione in merito? 
> Grazie

  Ciao! 
Il codice che devi utilizzare per l'iva del 4° trimestre (che coincide con la dichiarazione iva annuale) è il 6099. 
Il 6034 è il versamento del 4° trimestre per le cosiddette trimestrali speciali (autotrasportatori, vendita carburanti ecc) che hanno versato l'iva del 4° trimestre entro il 28/02/2008.

----------

